
Equity Free Funding Stash - p12dpraneeth
https://16metrics.com/tools/equity-free-funding-stash
======
p12dpraneeth
Equity free funding stash ([https://16metrics.com/tools/equity-free-funding-
stash](https://16metrics.com/tools/equity-free-funding-stash)) is a curated
list of equity free funding options available around the world to help you
build your startup. It currently has over 30 different programs ranging from
government grants to corporate accelerator programs. I made this list while
hunting such options for my own startup. I was thinking of sharing it with
others and felt that a map interface would be the best to present this
information. The list is also available on Github
([https://github.com/intdotai/equity-free-funding-
stash](https://github.com/intdotai/equity-free-funding-stash)).

